# Silence Marriage



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

I am not posting a story here. I just want to share this. I came across this quote today from a friend... yes wise friend he is. 

"Trust, promise and relationship, they don't make noise when they break, but only create silence". 

How long have both of you been silence to each other?


----------

